# Software Compatability



## speedre9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I know this may have been asked a thousand times but, is AutoCAD 2000, I know it's no longer supported, able to run on a new computer.  Can I install it and run it in Win 10 64 bit machine? If this will work, can you tell me how to do it. Cannot afford new seat prices.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 13, 2016)

a quick Google search indicates that you can expect problems. I did find one link that lists out a way to install it using an application called Longbow. I have no idea if it would work or not do a search on blog.longbowsoftware.

This might also be a good time to move to Autocad 360. I have seen many very positive reports  and it is free from what I understand.


----------



## wrat (Oct 13, 2016)

You'd be far ahead to put together a good XP machine.  Can be had off of CL for pretty cheap these days.

Like Boswell said, problems are dead ahead.  What are those problems worth to you?  You'll fight many long nights making it work, if at all.

Even as late as 2013 or so, Autocad was having problems because installations that included a certain version of Adobe Acrobat (9?) would conflict seriously.  In computer terms, a 16 year old package might as well be from the Middle Ages.

Computers are really cheap right now and old computers are cheaper still.  Were i you, i'd set up a dedicated platform for my A2000 and just leave it at that.


Wrat


----------



## Metal (Oct 13, 2016)

The problem he'll run into is "eventually" hardware will outpace XP and nothing will work.  My suggestion would be the old PC route, create an image and keep it on a thumb drive for backup, you could also try a windows xp virtual machine but that probably will run into problems down the road.

I liked my old version of autocad too but eventually I had to update and learned fusion 360, which was terrible for a while but eventually I got it


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 13, 2016)

speedre9 said:


> I know this may have been asked a thousand times but, is AutoCAD 2000, I know it's no longer supported, able to run on a new computer.  Can I install it and run it in Win 10 64 bit machine? If this will work, can you tell me how to do it. Cannot afford new seat prices.



No, I have not be able to get it to work.  It is possible to run a virtual machine in XP mode and it does work that way.  I just have my computer setup as a dual boot, can boot into XP or 10


----------



## countryguy (Nov 5, 2016)

XP?  What's that?  
Ohhh   right.   running my Centroid mill PC,  My MAch3 CNC plasma table PC.. My 3:1 shoptask Mill PC.    Man-  It'll never die!  
:- )


----------

